# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  [Bot] Warlan FREE bashing bot

## allouan

Hi, this is my first bot built with autoit. This is a bot for bashing only.
It is free but donations or cheering are welcome. You can donate with paypal(pm me) or by donate gold in game on dahuta server. Please like or comment when you download that I know how many people use it.

This bot doesnt read memories it just use your keyboard and mouse so no problem with game client or update.


---------------------------------------------------------------------
Features of WARLAN farmbot:

All resolution work.

User-friendly interface no script edit.
11 skills fight 
2 skills heal 2 skill MP 2 buffs in fight 2buffs out fight.
19 skills fully settable activated or not according to the number of skill to use.
You can double each of the skills to use your skill chain or if you got problem with your skill.
You can double your sequence of skill.
total of 52 skills fully settable.

Automatic Detection oF HP and MP settable by the interface and can be activated in fight or not.
Rotate of the camera or not activated and settable for better coverage for your farm spot!
Adjusting Refresh your buff in minutes or seconds.
Set cool down and cast delay
Healing HP MP and buff of your friend to be a sticky heal bot.
Follow and assit your friend.
Auto loot gift box.
Auto use your money bag.
Auto use labor pots
Auto open purse
Set a rest
Saving button to save your setting for next start.

-------------------------------------------------------------
Key Binding:
"START bot" button on the interface.
F10 pause bot.
F11 stop bot.
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0, -, = skills for fight.
F1, F2 for ou fight buff, F3, F4 for in fight buffs.
F5 and F6 for heal.
F7 and F8 for MP regen.
Button "save" to save your settings
*



PLEASE REPORT ME IF YOU GOT SOME PROBLEMS*

-------------------------------------------------- --------------------------------------

Install / set Warlan Bot. Look the video




additional explanation

1- go to the game options to change the shortcuts of your second bar.
You must set the F1 F8 for a second action bar. (Very important for the system to heal and buffs)

*Important: You must have a US keyboard or at least have the language bar
activated with the pack "US keyboard" installed. Make sure the window WARLAN farmbot
fits in US keyboard. The game can remain French or other. ** Help Language bar facility at the end of doc.*

2- first top right block "SET ATK cast delay n' CD" allows to adjust the time to cast your skills and the cool down.
(Very important for a good operation)
You can check ATK1, ATK2, ATK3 ... According to the number of skills to use.
For each skill you need to adjust its cast time. The second round has supperior if necessary.
For each skill you can double the box with "X2" in case there is a chain skill or just
if the skill doesn't work for I do not know why.
You can also adjust the "Down Time Macro" in case of problems to switch target full cast last skill.
I recommend at least leave a 1sec. If the cast time of your last skill is set correctly it should
have no problems.
You can double your skills in sequence by checking the box "Repeat macro".

3- 2nd top left block "SET HP detect" and "SET MP detect" allows you to adjust at what% HP or MP
the bot will it heal or regen.
You can adjust 2 different percentages for HP or MP regen for normal or emergency regen.
Already I suggest you try the original adjustment about 80% in normal and 25% in case of emergency.
You can each choose to do regen in fight or out fight with the boxes "in fight" "out fight"
or completely disable them.

4-The box "ROTATE CAM" to activate or not the rotate of the camera. You can adjust the greatness of this
rotate with the slider planned for this purpose.

5-The group "SET time to check buffs" allows to set an accurate time for your rebuffs.
You can adjust 4 buffs namely adjustable about 3 in minutes and 1 in seconds. You can choose not to activate it.

6- The last group was for healing HP or MP of your friend.
You can set how many % you want check. You can set if you need to target the friend for healing. You can Stick your friend. You can assist your friend or get your own target.

Then it's up to you set your sequence!
Have Fun!

-------------------------------------------------- ----------------------------------------------

** Install language bar: Control Panel, type in the search "language" and go
in "edit keyboards or other input methods" and then "change the keyboard"
General tab make sure the English keyboard (united state) be installed if not install please install it.
Language Bar tab check Anchored in the taskbar. You should now have your bar
spot of French or English or other. Make sure the window is in EN.

Download Warlan bashbot 2.3 :WARLAN bashbot 2.3.rar
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/3...is/1423002406/

----------


## Devilgon08x

Hey, this is very great..i was looking for a bot like this  :Big Grin: . 
But i didnt. check it for virus ..if someone want to check this pls do it.
I used it and i must say this bot run very good

----------


## Orion42

UI Interface is clean, good job  :Smile:

----------


## Devilgon08x

Is not working anymore why ?

----------


## allouan

> Is not working anymore why ?


what is the problem ? Have you following all the install steps ? Do you run on xp or vista or win8 ?

----------


## Devilgon08x

My problem is that : 
At first zime after starting the bot, it used the skills automatic..(worked) !
But right now i have the same settings and it doesnt attak any mobs.

Im using win. 7.

My first try with the settings and runnig the bot was successfully. but after i startet the bot many times and clicked on " Start " it didnt work anymore

----------


## allouan

Try to close and restart ? You can delete the config bot.ini file to reset the setting.
Start button was only for start one time. After the bot started you must use F10 to pause or play and F11 to quit the program. 
Never got this problem thats crazy it run only one time...

----------


## Devilgon08x

It switch between mobs ... the only think that the programm do is only switch [ tab ] the mobs thats all..

----------


## allouan

Oh only switch tab i see it mean it cant find target on loss. You must reset again your bar /interface by deleting folder in documents and setting.

Your action bar must be at the orginial place because the bot check the pixel of the 4rd skill (bow atk) to see if mob is on loss or no.

Please when it work lock your action bar

----------


## ow3rk1ll

> Oh only switch tab i see it mean it cant find target on loss. You must reset again your bar /interface by deleting folder in documents and setting.
> 
> Your action bar must be at the orginial place because the bot check the pixel of the 4rd skill (bow atk) to see if mob is on loss or no.
> 
> Please when it work lock your action bar


^
could you please share your in game settings please mine dosent attacking too its selecting mobs thats it thanks for this btw it will be great if i can make it work


EDİT: just made this work by activating the windows aero i was using classig theme maybe thats it

----------


## allouan

I have a classic theme too. happy if it works nvm  :Smile:

----------


## ow3rk1ll

> I have a classic theme too. happy if it works nvm


Thats strange (((: thanks for your work could u implement background function on this ?

----------


## allouan

you want to know if it work on minized window ? buff only can work in minimized, not healing HP MP function or fight because it dont scan memories it only scan pixel on your screen. But it safe for ban.

----------


## allouan

no resolution problem only 1024*768 work for all !!!

----------


## hokuspokus

I tried this bot too.. Its not working for me either.. it only checks moobs but newer attacks
resolution is 1024*768

----------


## allouan

> I tried this bot too.. Its not working for me either.. it only checks moobs but newer attacks
> resolution is 1024*768


Hello, have you followed the installation steps? Reset of the interface. Skill bow on the shortcut 4. Make me a screenshot of your game as I know more. thank you

----------


## doom3fan

so to clerify this bot will take an alt account i have set up that is lvl 50 and follow my main toon on main pc and help me kill stuff cuz i tryed to get it to do that and all it dose is stand there looking stupid but it dose target the mob and when i click both self target and the stick button it crashes: and im pritty shure iv got it set up cuz it will fight the mobs on its own but its not doing what i wanted it for so if anyone has anny tips that will be appreciated

----------


## allouan

> so to clerify this bot will take an alt account i have set up that is lvl 50 and follow my main toon on main pc and help me kill stuff cuz i tryed to get it to do that and all it dose is stand there looking stupid but it dose target the mob and when i click both self target and the stick button it crashes: and im pritty shure iv got it set up cuz it will fight the mobs on its own but its not doing what i wanted it for so if anyone has anny tips that will be appreciated


then you tell me that the bot works with his self target but not with the friend target. I have not done tests with both accounts. May be incompatible with both accounts. I try to launch two accounts to test but I can not ... I look a little bit and coming back to you

----------


## allouan

im back can you try this version and tell me if it work. 
start your first account heal bot then start warlan bot. It will rename the first window of the game.
Then start your second account.
i hope it solve the problem.
WARLAN farmbot test multibox2.rar

----------


## zoekwon

bot is not checking my hp. it keep attacking until I die...

----------


## allouan

> bot is not checking my hp. it keep attacking until I die...


have you checked in fight or out fight box ? If no box is check there is no healing system. Or you miss to reset interface.

----------


## zoekwon

> have you checked in fight or out fight box ? If no box is check there is no healing system. Or you miss to reset interface.


I did set check for both in fight and outside fight and also did resolution but still does not check hp

----------


## allouan

if you have set correctly so i think it s a problem with the pixel shade. I m going do upload another version soon. Wait on monday. Sorry for this problem

----------


## doom3fan

oh srry i didnt mean to confuse u i use 2 separate pcs it wasn't working on the alt pc it wouldn't attack the target my main pc i was actually playing on. i was trying to get it to tag along with my main when i farm purses to help save time killing stuff but the alt would just stand beside my main char and not attack the target. but it would target my main toon then target the mob

----------


## allouan

> oh srry i didnt mean to confuse u i use 2 separate pcs it wasn't working on the alt pc it wouldn't attack the target my main pc i was actually playing on. i was trying to get it to tag along with my main when i farm purses to help save time killing stuff but the alt would just stand beside my main char and not attack the target. but it would target my main toon then target the mob


When you select "self target" pc alt fire the skill? Is the pc alt healing the main ?

I try just in time to settle the mod heal bot and I confessed that he was still in development at the moment. But if you can help me it interested me. From my side the skill works but he spends more time heal that has assisted.

----------


## doom3fan

> When you select "self target" pc alt fire the skill? Is the pc alt healing the main ?
> 
> I try just in time to settle the mod heal bot and I confessed that he was still in development at the moment. But if you can help me it interested me. From my side the skill works but he spends more time heal that has assisted.


no he isnt set up to heal but i would have to try the heal part of it it was more to kill stuff in auroria at a faster pace i go with group of 2 or 3 ushly so farming the mobs isnt so tedious but that cuts the number of coin purses i get in half so figured if i where to use my alt to run with me i could cut the middle man out. would love something simeler to the follow bot that Elzie has on the fourms but only thing i have prob with Elzie follow bot is its not in an exe format and im not quite shure how to get it to work seens he has no explanation on how to use it or what parts of the code go where

----------


## andrebardo

I just tryed and it is good, but it deserves more work. I tested against Enraged Giant mobs (Rockborne fields), which had 29075 HP. The bot stops to fight before kill the enemy, when it had life around 10%. So i decided to manually target the mob and yet the bot didn`t recognized it as an enemy and kept searching for new targets. Even after manually killing the mob, the bot does not loot the coinpurse. Your interface is also good, but more details would be better. It is very hard to understand the flow of skills and adjust the correct cast time. Also, the 20m range is quite limited for sorcery based classes. Why not extend it to 25m? And finally, it would be nice to move to the mob location after the battle and ensure the loot. By the way, thank you so much for your hard work and for sharing it!

----------


## 2eknives

hey dude, work fine for me, except for, when kill the enemys, my bot dont pick the loot, anyone know the reason???

ty rly!!

----------


## allouan

the shortcut for loot is "F". A nother version coming soon with better loot system and target and some other stuff

----------


## allouan

> I just tryed and it is good, but it deserves more work. I tested against Enraged Giant mobs (Rockborne fields), which had 29075 HP. The bot stops to fight before kill the enemy, when it had life around 10%. So i decided to manually target the mob and yet the bot didn`t recognized it as an enemy and kept searching for new targets. Even after manually killing the mob, the bot does not loot the coinpurse. Your interface is also good, but more details would be better. It is very hard to understand the flow of skills and adjust the correct cast time. Also, the 20m range is quite limited for sorcery based classes. Why not extend it to 25m? And finally, it would be nice to move to the mob location after the battle and ensure the loot. By the way, thank you so much for your hard work and for sharing it!


the problem with a higher range was the skill you want use and the cool down of this skill. If your skill dosent be up the bot dont pull because he think the target wasnt on loss. I cant made a bot only for sorcerer. But all class got the bow skill so its easy with it.
But im going to add a feature soon so you can set a second pull skill of your choice.
Just wait the next version some nice stuff while be added soon. It is in test at the moment.

----------


## andrebardo

> the problem with a higher range was the skill you want use and the cool down of this skill. If your skill dosent be up the bot dont pull because he think the target wasnt on loss. I cant made a bot only for sorcerer. But all class got the bow skill so its easy with it.
> But im going to add a feature soon so you can set a second pull skill of your choice.
> Just wait the next version some nice stuff while be added soon. It is in test at the moment.


About the bot stopping to fight: I am quite sure that was everything ok with the setup. The bot just stopped to attack when the mob has lower life, and the mob was never targeted again, even after all cooldown and even when i manually selected him. The bot just refused to fight. Plz check this.

About the range: What about add range as a variable?

----------


## allouan

> About the range: What about add range as a variable?


because range wasn't set with a variable. its pixel check color and not memory inject.
But on next version i add something that interest you  :Smile: 

I think many people got problem with shade color. The color i had set was mine and i think your computer got little different color than mine.
Dont worry im working on this problem and i upload a new version that will fix it very soon.

i hope the next version resolve problem with target or bot dont fight and other. Im working on it. That strange because it work really good for me and my friend  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kanin03

> because range wasn't set with a variable. its pixel check color and not memory inject.
> But on next version i add something that interest you 
> 
> I think many people got problem with shade color. The color i had set was mine and i think your computer got little different color than mine.
> Dont worry im working on this problem and i upload a new version that will fix it very soon.
> 
> i hope the next version resolve problem with target or bot dont fight and other. Im working on it. That strange because it work really good for me and my friend


Hello, allouan 

I have suggestion about shade color, you make the text box for people can put the pixel and color of HP and MP monster HP MP bla bla.
so it can support all resolution and shade of color.

I have some question about how can you coding slider for HP,MP setting, I mean user can config how % of hp they want to heal

now I'm working on my own bot in Swordman game but I only can pixel check with Fix the HP < 60% MP < 60% to regen.

----------


## allouan

> Hello, allouan 
> 
> I have suggestion about shade color, you make the text box for people can put the pixel and color of HP and MP monster HP MP bla bla.
> so it can support all resolution and shade of color.
> 
> I have some question about how can you coding slider for HP,MP setting, I mean user can config how % of hp they want to heal
> 
> now I'm working on my own bot in Swordman game but I only can pixel check with Fix the HP < 60% MP < 60% to regen.


Thank you for your help i keep this idea but I work on an easier idea for the moment.
But if it doesnt work your idea may be good but it's still difficult for the user to set.

And for the system of my detect HP im using slider. The slider is used only to give a coordinated X of HP bar. The coordinated Y is fixed. Look.



```
$b = GUICtrlRead($iSlider2) ;======= $b = read my slider HP
$Color = 0x372A11 ;=============the color need be decetected (black because cant detect green on AA dunno why)
$xCoord = $b ;======xcoord = read $b so the slider HP
$y=63;=====Coord Y was fixed

if PixelSearch($xCoord,$y,$xCoord+10,$y+10, $Color, 40, $hWnd) <> 0 Then
Sleep("800")
ControlSend($hWnd, "", "", "{F5}");====shortcut heal
$i = GUICtrlRead($Input9) * 1000;====imput cast time in sec
Sleep($i);==== sleep during cast time

EndIf
```

I hop it can help you  :Smile:

----------


## kanin03

> Thank you for your help i keep this idea but I work on an easier idea for the moment.
> But if it doesnt work your idea may be good but it's still difficult for the user to set.
> 
> And for the system of my detect HP im using slider. The slider is used only to give a coordinated X of HP bar. The coordinated Y is fixed. Look.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $b = GUICtrlRead($iSlider2) ;======= $b = read my slider HP
> ...


Thank you very much! for sharing your code idea. I didn't think about it before  :Big Grin: .

----------


## allouan

Hello guys. I'm happy to show you however will look like my next release. It is being tested right now and will soon be release.
it has a new system of registration of your target, range skill, hp mp detection and therefore it should work for everyone and especially for all the resolutions !!
I would tell you more very soon. I hope you are as impatient as me. Cya soon

----------


## zoekwon

it seems like bot does not pick up loot from range attack monster. it only pick up mob that are close to u.

----------


## allouan

I'm happy to present to you a video on the system of detection of your target and HP MP for warlanbot

----------


## damatrix73

Does it work in any resolution yet or only version 2 when its released ?

----------


## allouan

only version 2. the first version work in 1024x768 only

----------


## allouan

im ready to upload new version wait few minutes

----------


## damatrix73

Ok cool look forward to its release  :Big Grin:

----------


## allouan

ok new version was online. Go try it. I prepared a patch soon tell me if something is not working. have fun

----------


## allouan

someone try it ? Is it work or no ?

----------


## aiozboi

> someone try it ? Is it work or no ?


no is not working for me Warlan bashbot 2.0 i follow all the thing u did on the video it just stand there

----------


## allouan

thank you very much for your reply and tried.
it does nothing at all? or it tab? After some test with a friend there sometimes has some difficulty recover the colors of his computer. It's crazy because by causing these click the program recovers coordinated and exact color of the screen so it should not have problems in the theory ... Can you tell me more and you can retry the target system setting. If it continues in this tab there is a problem with the target system. Make sure to take the color of the game for the first click and not having the window of the bot over the game. Avoid taking the pixel really at the very beginning of the bar as it is not very precise.

----------


## aiozboi

i try it get it to work target is moving but it wont click atk skill dont know why

----------


## aiozboi

i can get it to target mob but is not atking at all its just stand there

----------


## allouan

if the bot works but does not attack this is that there is a problem with the target ... We must redo the setting .. do not take the first pixel there are not accurate. I do not know what to tell you that work great for me and my friend ... Retry you go far to get there. I do not know what is the problem

----------


## allouan

im going to do a nother update soon...

----------


## vegeta4545

vista dont work

----------


## allouan

Hello i compile another for 32bit. Try this link. I hope it work for you...
https://www.mediafire.com/?kdgakn73c6djd3w
if it doesnt work call me what's happen

----------


## vegeta4545

i make 2 youtube videos but i cant add it here =---=

http://wklej.to/L735C

open link and paste youtube link and say me what i do wrong

----------


## allouan

your video is private I cant read it. 

I have a solution for those who have problem to run the bot.
I think the problems come from the detection of your screen.

If the bot dont tab the problems comes from the detection of the color of your ranged skill.
If the bot tab only the problems comes from the target monster color
If the bot dont stop the macro if the mob is dead it comes from the black pixel of the target
you can also increase the shade this will increase the detection of color panel

You can manually set in the backup ini file.

I tell you what line you need to change.

pos1mobtargetuser = X coord for your target pixel monster
pos2mobtargetuser = Y coord for your target pixel monster
mobtargetusercolor = color for your target pixel monster

pos1 = X coord for your ranged skill pixel
pos2 = Y coord for your ranged skill pixel
pull2color = ccolor for your ranged skill pixel

It is the same issue for HP MP but with HP MP line

You can use autoit info to retrieve color and coord.
I put this to you in a rar file.
Au3Info.rar
But you can use other software like "color cop" for color or "Poscurs" for coord of the mouse. But autoit is the simplest if it works for you.

the tree first pixel problem arises. So take the fourth
For me color that works for the target is 0x8B2222 or 0x861D1D

I hope it will work for you this time ...

----------


## vegeta4545

Wklej.to - po prostu wklej to! - paste: 3HM2r
public wideo

----------


## allouan

Hi, I saw your video and I thank you. I realize that my video is not too detailed or clear. I will remake a video soon ... I'll try to explain simply.

- Click on the button detect target and range "set"
-click on red pixel at the start of your target monster (but not the first pixel Because It sux, click on the third or fourth in the middle and not on either edge)
-click on your ranged skill set ranged to detect (normally nothing here but I have not tried all skill either)
-and click on black pixel of a dead target anywhere (it only color not detect position)
I saw that this is what you do. But sometimes it just work badly. I work on a more reliable and easy release

try to attack the bot with this manipulation. Repeated this operation you will get there. If the bot does not attack the problems come from here. Some color pixel not work I do not know why, then Repeat.

Do not set "xpixel" has over 10 this may make problems.

You can adjust the shade to 40 max

I will make a new version in a few days ....

The set button auto save in ini file you dont need to press save after. So if you click on set again it will erase your last setting so take care about that.

When the bot will start to attack properly. You can go to the setup of Hp mp

----------


## Kiruaya

Great work man, can i only ask a question?
How much it is detectable zour bot from Trion?

Thanks

Kiruaya

----------


## Orion42

@Kiruaya 
Juste be careful to not be reported by others players otherwise it will not detectable because this has not code injection in the game client packet (if i'm not in wrong)

----------


## Kiruaya

oh thanks for answer, i never use bot when i'm not at home, so i think i will have no problem.

----------


## Kiruaya

Only a little question, the bot don't move tward mobs but sty static and wait respawn to be on range, it is normal?

----------


## allouan

Actually you do not risk anything it's just a mouse auto click and keyboard and no injection into the game. The only risk is the players and yet I am certainly request by players because one night I had a buff that said I should use a program prohibited. I go talk to the judge and the buff is gone and I still have my account. I bot 24 / 24hours so I take a lot of risk has not move for 24 hours because the bot does not moves. But I think trion is not severe now. And then it is undetectable even with repeated actions is never regular. I'm happy if the bot running for someone. I have to give you the latest version that works even better. I do not have much time right now ...

----------


## Kiruaya

the program works fine, i have notice only that bot don't move and sometines target enemy too far without switching to near one. Maybe i'm not able to set up correctéy, but i don't think so ^^... AH if u have a new version i will try for sure...

----------


## allouan

A future release happens very soon with a video for the setting. The setting has been simplified and I think much more reliable now. I worked especially for this it works well for all and the system of target that was revised too. For reliability. I will update very soon. see you soon

----------


## kondicykel

Ive used around 90 minutes and i cant seem to get your bot to work... i have done everything u said like 30 times  :Smile: 
sometimes i can make it change between targets when they are out of range and it stops when they get in range.. but it wont shoot.
Am i using the wrong resolution ? ur resolutions seems way higher than mine in ur clip.
Also are you running in windowed mode ?

----------


## Kiruaya

I run in windows mode too, to start bot need set 3 or 4 time before it work, sometimes target a mob out of line of attack and the bot stop work, but it works fine if u find the right spot to farm, the best one is with static mob

----------


## kondicykel

hmm i was busy making my own bot.. but i couldnt make it do a simple pixelsearch.. i searched for solution and i stumpled across this bot...
i believe that it cant be so hard to make it target a mob and then make it move the char to get in range for attacks...

all you need to do is enable "click move" in options .
make a pixelsearch to seach for the yellow ring and red life on top of the targeted monster. if true
Then move mouse down "X" pixels or for a set time.
Then make it pixelsearch for some red on mouse location.(the red appears on mouse when it changes appearance on targeting a monster) if all this is true then left click mob.
and then ur current "range detector" should work as normal. clicking a skill when it gets in range.

you could encounter problems if the char moved out of the monster spawn area... if so then there would be a solution for that aswell just not as simple.

You would need to make the movement based on W key instead of mouse clicks

and then make something like this.
y = send W until "key" is pressed..
then record the time it took to move before key was pressed.
when "key" is pressed then turn 90 degrees. 
x = send W until "key" is pressed
then record the time it took to move.
x and y should be equal to the time it took for it to move in each direction.

now only make the bot able to turn 90 degrees at a time.
a = the first 90 degrees to the left
b = second time it turn 90 degrees to the left
c = third time it turn 90 degrees to the left
d = fourth time it turn 90 degrees to the left

make L = y
make p = y
make k = X
make O = X


If a = true then
Set L = Y-P
if monster is not in range then send W until monster is in range but no more than the recorded time of L.
Make it record how many secs it had to hold down W
make E = the recorded time and make L = - E
When L = 0 then turn 90 degrees and dont use a until p = y-2secs

If B = True then
Set k = X-O
If monster not in range then send w until monster is in range but no more than the recorded time of K.
Make it record how many secs it had to hold down W
make F = - the recorded time and make K = - F
if K = 0 then turn 90 degrees and dont use B until O = X-2secs


If c = true then
Set P = Y-L 
if monster not in range then send W until monster is in range but no more than the recorded time of P.
Make it record how many secs it had to hold down W
Make G = - the recorded time and make P = - G
If P = 0 then turn 90 degrees and dont use C until L = y-2secs


If D = true then
Set O = X-K 
if monster is not in range then send W until monster is in range but no more than the recorded time of O.
Make it record how many secs it had to hold down W 
Make H = - "the recorded time" and make L = - H
When O = 0 then turn 90 degrees and dont use D until K = X-2secs


Now u should have a square in spacetime telling the bot to stay within that square..

----------


## allouan

Hello, thank you for your answers. I'll upload my version test tonight I think that will work best for you. This weekend I share an explanatory video. Otherwise kondicykel thank you for your idea is interesting. But actually it is very difficult to put up with a basic script. You confront a lot of random factor when the bot moves, many scenario can happen. Difficult to succeed only conclude something with a script. The bot that use it effectively moves with the readings of memories and for that you need a bypass hackshield. and it is more risky to be banned as a simple AutoClick script. So I do not waste time to do move a bot with a script that's not really made for that. And you'll see (I'm a beginner), but you also has to confront problems with the game, and color that are poorly detected or not. A bot is true with reading memories and we can do what we want with much less difficulty. I am at your disposal if you have questions for your bot project.

----------


## allouan

That is the testing version 2.1 I have to work on the UI and make a video explanation.

download: WARLAN bashbot 2.1 test.rar

The change is a detection tab you find the settings for all the bot works.

1- "target mob Norange" you must execute this adjustment because it detect your target on top. The bot can fight only with this adjustment but it does not detect the range. The adjustment has been simplified.
2- "detect range1" not required but recommended. Allows you to adjust the detection of a skill range to adjust if the mob is in range or not. The adjustment has been simplified. You can now change your skill without being forced to redo the target mob setting.
3- "detect range2" you can record a second skill range. new option.
4- "detect HP MP" you must execute this adjustment if you want the bot can check it heal and mana. The adjustment has been simplified. Now only click on the last pixel hp and mp.
5- "detect Labor purse gift" this adjustment has been added to the functionality related work with all resolutions.
6- "detect HP friend" execute the settings for the heal of your friends.The adjustment has been simplified.Now only click on the last pixel hp and mp.
7- "detect friend MP" execute the settings for the mana of your friends.The adjustment has been simplified.Now only click on the last pixel hp and mp.

You can check only one box or all box as you want, it works (range1+2+norange that is in this order in the script) but simply just check one box if you got problem and make some test and execute again the setup as Kiruaya says.

The combat system macro was reviewed for efficiency and switch to target problem is solved.
I hope it work better for all and i make an explanation video this week end. HF

----------


## Kiruaya

Thanks for new bot man, only a thing, i cannot save setting, a message of error appear when i try to save setting, but bot seems to work as intended

----------


## allouan

> Thanks for new bot man, only a thing, i cannot save setting, a message of error appear when i try to save setting, but bot seems to work as intended


Hello thank you for testing this version and for your report. I'll upload another version this night i think the save problem was coming from an old option i have disabled. The save button call a function and it cant find it sorry for the inconvenience. Is it easier to set now?

----------


## Kiruaya

Oh nothing man, thanks to u, u save my life really with this bot, ehehhehehehhe, i tried the new on on my notebook, and i could not say if it is easy or if it work better, the 2.0 was really nice, sometimes had some problem of sound also if u are not dead, or target problem but nothing important, i bashed auroria all day long, without problem with 2.0, when i return home this evening i will try new one... I notice with 2.0 that sometime, if u aggro a mob, the bot don't target him when he it u and u finish to die, the only real problem i found... GREAT WORK man

----------


## Kiruaya

mmmm, at home now and i notice that bot don't cast spells anymore... until yesterday no problem, i will try do it again...

Ok, after set the program 3 or 4 time the 2.0 go as normal, i notice after maintenance the bot beep a bit too much but it work, yesterday was better...

2.1 don't cast spells


18:27 now also 2.0 don^t cast spells

19:15 work again, i add the us keyboard, maybe was the cause.

----------


## allouan

Thank you it's good to know that someone uses, and love my job.

I made a version 2.1.1 and i patch somethings you say.
Download:WARLAN bashbot 2.1.1 test.rar

US keyboard is essential for bot works well because the shortcut saved in the script are in US keyboard (autoit not recognize many other language, shame I'm french ...).
button saves bug: fix in version 2.1.1
problem of sound: I think I have fixed it in version 2.1.1
target problem: I think it was fixed with version 2.1
If u aggro a mob, the bot do not target Him: I think it was fixed with version 2.1
do not cast spells: You have problems with the target mob (bot cant switch target and dont fighting) or the skill range (bot switch target without fighting). That's why I separated the settings on 2.1 you can now retry one by one. You can check the box one by one thats allows you to test and see where is the problem.

Pay attention to the pixel you select. Some pixel of the edge does not work. Some colors also not work too ... Take a red pixel on the start of the bar and in bright red not in the clearer edge. For skill I take the center of skill and a light color but I dont know if this has an influence. I'm sure for the red pixel. You can also manually adjust the colors in the ini file as I explained above.

Retry with version 2.1.1 you will see it is much more functional than 2.0 . The bot plays 12 skill instead of 11 and the macro has really improved.

Again thank you for your help and your test and report.

----------


## Kiruaya

Thanks for reply, i speak french too, ehehehe... ok i test but 2.1.1 target system is problem, the bot change the target also when fight and so u finish ti die with 2 or 3 mobs that hit u...


Try also 2.0 and now when bot target a mob i hear a sound tududu and don t cast spells, i don t know why sometimes work and sometimes not work


It is a problem if i put health bar and target bar in a different position on my screen?

----------


## allouan

Salut. Pour la version 2.1.1 si le bot switch target en plein combat assurez vous de bien avoir reglé le temps de cast de votre dernier skill. Si ce temps de cast est pas suffisent quand la macro redemare après le dernier skill le bot verifie si la couleur du skill range est la et si vous avez mal reglé le dernier temps de cast alors le skill range est en global cooldown au moment ou la macro redemare et check la couleur du coup il croit qu'il n'est pas en range donc il switch. Sinon pour la version 2.0 vous pouvez bouger vos bar de vie par contre cela pose problème pour les version suivante car j'ai simplifié la détection je ne demande plus de clicker le début de la bar. Sinon vous pouvez aussi augmenter le down time macro. C'est une petite pause a la fin de la macro qui est fait pour régler ce genre de problème de switch target en combat

----------


## Kiruaya

Je te remercie, ce soir, rentré du boulot je vais tester ca, peut etre c'est a cause de ca, je vais aussi mettre tous les 12 skill et pas seuleement 9 comme maintenant, comme ca la macro surement va tuer le mob en 1 tour. J'espere vraiment que j'arrive a bien regler ca parce que quand je reussis ca marche trop bien. La seul chose chiante c'est que je dois deplacer et reset l'interface a chaque fois, mais bon, a la limite je vais essayer de la laisser comme ca, une fois que le bot lance les sort c'est bon meme si controle pas ma vie... on verra bien, a la alimite je reste a la version 2.0 qui etait nikel, hier soir seulement j'ai pas reussi a la faire marcher et je sais pas trop xquoi... mais bon pas trop grave faut juste continuer a mettre les setting. Si j''ai bien compris ds les skills la premiere valeur c'est le temps de cast et la deuxieme c'est le cd du sort juste?

J att quand meme la video ce week end ^^pour etre sur de bien faire

J espere de pas te souler man...

En tout cas si j'arrive a le faire marcher ss soucis je prepare une donation pour ton travail

----------


## Kiruaya

i don't know what happend really, nothing work anymore

----------


## allouan

Heya its a new video it help ya too set the last version 2.2. I hope its usefull and hope you like.

----------


## andrebardo

I`m quite sure that you tryed to do a bot independent from resolution, but it is only working to me on 1024x768. I spent 2 hours trying to configure it without success. I have tested this at the beginning and in that time it was working only in a certain resolution, so I decided to check this and it is working now. It is quite hard to configure it. I think you should try a spinning function more similar to EBS bot, since your mouse is a little annoying and I can`t run the bot in background with this spin activated.

----------


## allouan

thank you for your testing and reporting. I just try another resolution and it works for me. I still have big problems with the detection of colors. I do not know how to simplify this ... But I know that the users' problems come from here. You can manually adjust the colors in the ini file. The problems come from here. Use a small program that allows you to know the number of the color and location. I gave software on a previous post. And for the camera rotation mouse is painful to play the bot in the background but it makes the movements more natural. It's a shame to have a bot that cant be detected and be reported because of a suspicious movement.

colors in ini file :
mobtargetusercolor = color red of your target
mobtarget2usercolor= color black of dead target
range1color= color of your first range skill
range2color= color of your second range skill

It is the colors you need to change. Change manually in ini file this color and i think i work for you. You can also increase the shade or xpixel this little help for better detection.

----------


## allouan

I upload a new version 2.3 which should completely solve the problems of detection setting of the bot. Please can someone try and tell me if it works better? thank you

----------


## allouan

> I upload a new version 2.3 which should completely solve the problems of detection setting of the bot. Please can someone try and tell me if it works better? thank you


nevermind ... Cya !

----------


## willianswod

*hello would like a help because I'm having problems with the program in the last two days, the program is giving some kind of error every time I close the game and stop using and try to reuse the settings are lost and have to do it all again another thing is the system to recover through mana meditate that is not recovering it uses the skill one time or another but not the right way same thing happens in the order that is to use the attack skills as properly use if any thank solution !* 

t*he programs are giving out the other problem I mentioned it attacks a target with two attacks and no longer attacks the same target passes a while he changes his target and does the same thing and ends up pulling a lot of mob*

----------


## hardwest

Some one can sand me the class and the print if you bot confgs?

----------


## hardwest

Some one can sand me the class and the print if you bot confgs??

----------


## Bakterio

Why can't I unzip it..?  :Frown:

----------


## osmanosman

Extreme newbie here. I downloaded the 2.2 file and scanned it on meta-scanner. It says 8 of 44 scan engines found threats. Any ideas why?

----------


## cloudhopper420

was it compressed when you scanned it or did you unrar it?

----------


## zacka

i am using 1024x768, but my bot just change target to target, and dont hit anyone. i just set the health bar of me and my target. Help plx

----------


## Shiu Tszyue

Hello guys. i have tried for a few days... still cant make the it , 
it works in choosing target . but not to use the skill .
my OS is Window 10 ... all i wanna set is just flameball skill .please help

----------


## Ivan Giullia

im having trouble to set the skill range, can you teach a way to set the range skill? my bot keep trying to catch an out of range mob

----------


## savian90

Can you help me? The bot only switch between targets but doesn't attack, is this bot only avaliable for ranged classes?

----------


## kevinnightwolf

> Hi, this is my first bot built with autoit. This is a bot for bashing only.
> It is free but donations or cheering are welcome. You can donate with paypal(pm me) or by donate gold in game on dahuta server. Please like or comment when you download that I know how many people use it.
> 
> This bot doesnt read memories it just use your keyboard and mouse so no problem with game client or update.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Features of WARLAN farmbot:
> 
> ...




yes this works. but im so sorry to say. this bot is so bad. 
because|
it is not user friendly at all, and should have *hints* when you hover above an button.
this should have been a in game overlay and not 3rd party as it makes it damn anoying to have to alt tab out of game all the time.
this game has no physical sensors everything is done by colors. wich means that it dont interact really with the physical game. and makes it very bugggy
.

this game needs to be configurated by human in order to make it work.
this open rooms for a lot more bugs.

yes its ok for human configuration and calibration.
but it should still work without being calibrated.
and the way of the calibration is made is bad.

im sorry. im being straight honest with you here.

i would have programmed something like this if i did have time. but this is why i look for a bot in first place. in order to grind when i dont have time myself.

----------


## MagicBoo

I wanna now, i can plant with this bot?

----------

